# A great Place to get parts



## froggy890c (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Everybody,


I just found this new source for Bolens parts this guy has a wide variety of stuff at really great prices!!. I just purchased today, a mower deck complete in good condition with the carrige, gear box and drive shaft with both universals for a 1656 H16 Tractor, and the two lower side panels that were missing from mine, for $130.00. If you need anything he has a huge selection!! And for me it was only a 30 about a minute drive.


He has a web site at http://mowergraveyard.ecrater.com/index.php


CONTACT INFORMATION
PHONE (724)932-2195
EMAIL [email protected]
William Rust Jr.
Jamestown Lawn & Garden
240 Ray RD
Jamestown, PA 16134:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Froggy. I added that one to my book marks. :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah me too, thanks for the site!


----------

